# Pee Pee stains, driving my NUTS



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Prissy has a longer coat and when she pees the hair on the back of her legs gets in the way. This has only been happening for about a month or two. I dont know if it is because I have been taking good care of her coat and it is growing or what. I trim the hair around her hinny and pee pee but its the hair on the back and between her legs. I'm getting tired of it cause I dont have time to bath her every day plus it isnt good for her cause her hair is on the dry side. I dont know what to do and now she has stains. HELP!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm sorry I cant help. I don't know why, but the title of this thread makes me laugh.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry I cant help,Lamby has a short coat.But she is soooo funny when she pees,she balance on her front legs with the back ones held off the ground !







Ive NEVER seen a dog do it that way!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sheila2181--Noriko squats and raises on hind leg sometimes! LOL I wonder if she learned from Cloud!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Have you thought about using washcloths? I buy washcloths in bulk and use a few per day on Sylphide and Shrek for feet and face washing, etc. 

We don't have a pee staining problem 'cos Sylphide lifts her leg, but I imagine that regular washings with facecloths might help. I use a very mild shampoo when needed, otherwise just warm water.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 31 2005, 12:06 AM
> *Sheila2181--Noriko squats and raises on hind leg sometimes! LOL  I wonder if she learned from Cloud!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]














Too funny !!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite raises a leg too! she's adorable. 

and the whole pee stains is the reason i started shaving sprite. and then when i kept getting mats with hair that was like 2 inches long...i decided to shave close to the skin. lol. i'm obviously lazy. 

hopefully she learns from another dog how to pee so that it doesnt get on hair.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Mar 30 2005, 11:17 PM
> *sprite raises a leg too!  she's adorable.
> 
> and the whole pee stains is the reason i started shaving sprite.  and then when i kept getting mats with hair that was like 2 inches long...i decided to shave close to the skin.  lol.  i'm obviously lazy.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
prissy squats like a girl but with one of her back legs lifted but it doesnt help; her hair is just long and in the way.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Mar 31 2005, 12:33 AM
> *like a girl but with one of her back legs lifted but it doesnt help; her hair is just long and in the way.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

maybe u could cut just a little so its not that noticeable ??

or u could tie it.....?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

When I got Sassy the breeder was hoping to show her and her hair was long everywhere and had not been cut. I just couldn't take the pee stains and the poop got stuck every blasted time. We've kept her hair long, but the groomer does a sanitary kind of cut on the rear so that she can do her business without problems. She still looks fine. I had planned to keep both puppies in a puppy cut, but Sassy's hair is so thick and luxurious that my husband tells me not to cut it. Luckily it doesn't mat. Poor Sadie got the unfortunate, thin hair. But it is still silky, at least.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you tried Proline Self Rinse (waterless shampoo)? It is amazing on pee stains! You have to order it, but most of the catalogues carry it.

http://www.carealotpets.com/viewItem.asp?I...rDesc=&Search=N


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can do a more full sanitary trim. I just clean them once a day with Proline. I keep it in a spray bottle and spray it on and wipe it off.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes , please try Proline Self Rinse (waterless shampoo) it's great. I've been using it for weeks now Chelsy also had the same problem and no matter how I washed her Chelsey back legs were yellow. Well now she is all white. I just picked up the big bottle at Ren's our pet store for groomers. In addtion , if you don't have the time for that and you need to quickly fix puppy up there is a chalk cover up that groomers use for shows as well. Bio- groom. you pray over the area wait a few min and then brush it . Bio groom one is good to as it is a dry shampoo and live puppy selling great. Not sure if it is a permiate fix because I can't give Chelsey a bath until her spay stitches are removed.
So far I like proline the best. P.S there is a link in the grooming section were you can order it.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Mar 31 2005, 12:03 AM
> *Sorry I cant help,Lamby has a short coat.But she is soooo funny when she pees,she balance on her front legs with the back ones held off the ground !
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


BOTH LEGS???????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 31 2005, 07:12 AM
> *Have you tried Proline Self Rinse (waterless shampoo)? It is amazing on pee stains! You have to order it, but most of the catalogues carry it.
> 
> http://www.carealotpets.com/viewItem.asp?I...rDesc=&Search=N
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47718*


[/QUOTE]
thanks for the advice. I was always scared of the waterless shampoos; I thought they would leave a residue or dry the hair. I'll give it a try. Thanks


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Any other websites that you can reccommend for buying Proline Self Rinse? I tried the link and shipping is bit high thought I would shop around.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.brownkennelsupply.com/petp047.htm

http://www.dogwise.com/Browse/SubCatList.c...ming%20Supplies


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 31 2005, 12:06 AM
> *Sheila2181--Noriko squats and raises on hind leg sometimes! LOL  I wonder if she learned from Cloud!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ha ha Abby does too!!! And she's never even MET a male dog!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 30 2005, 11:55 PM
> *I'm sorry I cant help.  I don't know why, but the title of this thread makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

lol i think its hilarious too.. esp cuz of the typo







haha

-original post-

ummm lucy doesn't usually pee on herself and her hairs starting to get LONG!! we have the prob w/ poo though :lol:


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 31 2005, 05:49 AM
> *You can do a more full sanitary trim. I just clean them once a day with Proline. I keep it in a spray bottle and spray it on and wipe it off.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47722*


[/QUOTE]

How do you do a sanitary trim. or what is it ?? please let me know my mitzi's hair in between her legs is like stuck together like dirty from pee, but its not yellow. Can you help me ?? thank you


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You should schedule her in with a groomer if you've never done one before. Basically you shave the hair between the legs and around the vulva with a #10 blade. You have to be particularly careful not to cut them. If you are not super comfortable with clippers I would have somebody else do it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltlover+Mar 31 2005, 10:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you do a sanitary trim. or what is it ?? please let me know my mitzi's hair in between her legs is like stuck together like dirty from pee, but its not yellow. Can you help me ?? thank you
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47980
[/B][/QUOTE]


Maltlover - Not on topic but if you're wondering why your image for your siggy isn't showing you just need to put a slash / in front if IMG at the end of the image URL.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Maltlover - Not on topic but if you're wondering why your image for your siggy isn't showing you just need to put a slash / in front if IMG at the end of the image URL.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48020
[/QUOTE]

OMG K/C's mom THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! i know nothing about how to do the picks and i added a new pic to my siggy and then they wouldnt show up, thank you sooo much. i really appreciate it .


----------



## TwoMalteseMommy (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Mar 31 2005, 12:03 AM
> *Sorry I cant help,Lamby has a short coat.But she is soooo funny when she pees,she balance on her front legs with the back ones held off the ground !
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It would be so funny to see this! Can you take a photo of her?







My Dixie Belle squats down, holds her left foot up in the air and then turns her little foot out, to keep it of the way- it's cute and she hardly ever "messes up!"

Daisy is tiny, so when she "goes" she does get some peepee on her long fur. I keep baby wips at the door for this and trim her up really good on the underside, while keeping her long on the top (and tail long). I wanted her to be long on the underside too, but got so tired of having to bathe/clean her every time!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Mar 31 2005, 12:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOTH LEGS???????? :lol: :lol:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47821
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup,both back legs held up off the ground


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Apr 1 2005, 08:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Yup,both back legs held up off the ground








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48218
[/B][/QUOTE]


You need to put her on "Petstar" or David Letterman (or is it Leno?) "Stupid Pet Tricks"!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwoMalteseMommy+Apr 1 2005, 07:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be so funny to see this! Can you take a photo of her? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

MMMMMMMMMM,I'll try,donno if she might get ofended ..me putting a pic. of her little tush online


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Now that's FUNNY!!!!
Jellybn1


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Okay I have a question and the only way I can ask it is to just ask it...Lacey has a pee stain on the area where she pees from...I don't know what to do except to cut her hair in that area but even the short hair is like a rust brown color. I am afraid to put anything on the hair there...don't want to burn her. Do any of you have this problem? It doesn't bother me but I was wondering if any of your little girls have this staining.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I love the Pro Line spray that others recommended (I also purchased from Care A Lot Pets. I only got the smaller one to try it out, but I think I am going to order the Gallon bottle real soon. It's a life saver! I was once bothered by the dirty paws and leg hairs, but now- it's a NON issue. 

try it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Apr 13 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Okay I have a question and the only way I can ask it is to just ask it...Lacey has a pee stain on the area where she pees from...I don't know what to do except to cut her hair in that area but even the short hair is like a rust brown color.  I am afraid to put anything on the hair there...don't want to burn her.  Do any of you have this problem?  It doesn't bother me but I was wondering if any of your little girls have this staining.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52463*


[/QUOTE]

My lab had this. We used either a baby wipe or Malaseb Pledgelettes to clean her up there.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok guys I got my proline in and i'm gonna try it out and let you guys know how I like it.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Deni also used to get the leg staining on her hair even as a young pup (not that she's an old pup yet...14 wks). I finally did an extended sanitary cut on her so she has a very short strip of hair on her hind end around her anus and the inside of her legs are pretty much kept shaved towards the top with slightly longer hair closer to her feet. I've been grooming my Pekapoo(s) off and on for years so had no qualms doing it myself (attending a grooming class a few weeks ago didn't hurt). I'm going to let her hair grow out and see how it looks...if it doesn't look right I'll put her in a puppy cut, but this has been a great solution. It took me a couple of baths to determine how far down I needed to shave her to avoid the staining...









As for lifting both back feet off the ground when pottying, both Deni and my tiny Pekapoo, Ally, have a tendency to balance on their front legs usually when trying to pass a stool!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mousern_@Apr 18 2005, 09:43 PM
> *I've been grooming my Pekapoo(s) off and on for years so had no qualms doing it myself (attending a grooming class a few weeks ago didn't  hurt). <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54001*


[/QUOTE]









Where did you find a grooming class to go to? I would love to attend a few sessions and get some pointers in person! I am a "hear it/read it/see it/do it/get critiqued/do it again" type of learner.







I even told hubby I would like to go to dog grooming school-but none are close, and it is expensive. -_-


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 19 2005, 04:44 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


A groomer in Lubbock (1 1/2 hrs away) was offers classes in small groups (there were only 2 of us) or onene. I just happened to see her add in the newspaper and called to attend the class. I told her to call me when she has enough people to do a Maltese class. The group class was $65 for 3 1/2 hrs, individual lessons are $45/hr. There are no local grooming schools in my area. The closest would be in Albuquerque which is a little over three hrs away one way...I'm a firm believer in the "watch one, do one, teach one" mentality...it's how I got through nursing school!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 31 2005, 08:49 AM
> *You can do a more full sanitary trim. I just clean them once a day with Proline. I keep it in a spray bottle and spray it on and wipe it off.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47722*


[/QUOTE]


Are you supposed to dry the coat/area with a blow dryer after using this product or do you just brush them and let it air dry?


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Mar 31 2005, 12:54 PM
> *Any other websites that you can reccommend for buying Proline Self Rinse? I tried the link and shipping is bit high thought I would shop around.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47833*


[/QUOTE]



It is also available in the Cherrybrook catalog. They also have a website.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gigimom+Apr 29 2005, 11:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you supposed to dry the coat/area with a blow dryer after using this product or do you just brush them and let it air dry?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57993
[/B][/QUOTE]

For me it depends on how much of a mess chelsey has gotten in to.
if it is a small thing then just wipe with paper towel. but today I had to spray all her paws and I gave up and used the dryer...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually just spray it on and towel it off, brush, and call it good. If I have to dip the feet rather than just spray it on, then I might blow dry them.


----------

